# CGMiner and DOGE, luls



## moproblems99 (Apr 19, 2021)

Sooooo, I am having a hell of time getting cgminer to mine some damn doge for the lulz.  I am just doing Ubuntu 20.04 as I didn't want to dick with windows and what not.  In any case, the major issue I am having is getting the GPUs recognized with opencl.  I was planning on using the mesa drivers and installing opencl separately but maybe it would have been better to just install the radeon pro drivers?


----------



## R-T-B (Apr 19, 2021)

Isn't doge scrypt algo?

It's probably no longer feasible to mine on gpu if so...


----------



## Mescalamba (Apr 19, 2021)

Directly cant mine DOGE as far as I know, its byproduct of ETH mining I think?


----------



## deathlessdd (Apr 19, 2021)

If you want to mine and get some doge Id recommand using. This site. https://unmineable.com/coins/DOGE
You cannot mine dogecoin with gpu.


----------



## R-T-B (Apr 19, 2021)

There's your answer.  Mine something else and trade it.


----------



## moproblems99 (Apr 20, 2021)

I mean, you can, I didn't say anything about being profitable.



R-T-B said:


> There's your answer.  Mine something else and trade it.


This is what I was going to do.  The kicker is that my rig is only doing about 25% of what it should.  So I think I have deeper issues.


----------



## R-T-B (Apr 20, 2021)

moproblems99 said:


> I mean, you can, I didn't say anything about being profitable.


You literally will struggle to make a single pool share.


----------



## moproblems99 (Apr 20, 2021)

Sooo, solo mining it is!! Lol

In any case, I am only getting 7mhs per 580 (eth) so something is up.


----------



## deathlessdd (Apr 20, 2021)

moproblems99 said:


> Sooo, solo mining it is!! Lol
> 
> In any case, I am only getting 7mhs per 580 (eth) so something is up.


There’s no point in trying to solo mine eth. Also which card are you using is that a 4gig 580? That would be why hashrate is slow because 4gig cards cannot mine eth anymore.


----------



## moproblems99 (Apr 20, 2021)

deathlessdd said:


> There’s no point in trying to solo mine eth. Also which card are you using is that a 4gig 580? That would be why hashrate is slow because 4gig cards cannot mine eth anymore.


I have all 8gb cards.  Well that is not true, the 4gb card was in there but disabled.  Not sure why the other three were running 1/4 the hash rate.  I just pulled the machine out of the closet for the first time in 4 years.


----------



## deathlessdd (Apr 20, 2021)

moproblems99 said:


> I have all 8gb cards.  Well that is not true, the 4gb card was in there but disabled.  Not sure why the other three were running 1/4 the hash rate.  I just pulled the machine out of the closet for the first time in 4 years.


Last I checked the 8gig 580s should be getting at least 30-40mh/s


----------



## moproblems99 (Apr 20, 2021)

deathlessdd said:


> Last I checked the 8gig 580s should be getting at least 30-40mh/s


Yeah, they used to be getting about 31mhs when I put it away.  They are only doing about 7.8 right now.  All of them.


----------



## deathlessdd (Apr 20, 2021)

moproblems99 said:


> Yeah, they used to be getting about 31mhs when I put it away.  They are only doing about 7.8 right now.  All of them.


Which program are you using to mine with? I could even get my old RX560 to run at 30mh/s with lolminer


----------



## moproblems99 (Apr 20, 2021)

deathlessdd said:


> Which program are you using to mine with? I could even get my old RX560 to run at 30mh/s with lolminer


Right now, just nice hash.  I was basically testing the thing to make sure it all worked.  Then I wanted to see what happened with doge for shits and giggles.  I suspect windows was doing its thing and doing a bunch of background shit since it hadn't been on in 4 years.

I am loading up nhos right now just to see if it works.


----------



## deathlessdd (Apr 20, 2021)

moproblems99 said:


> Right now, just nice hash.  I was basically testing the thing to make sure it all worked.  Then I wanted to see what happened with doge for shits and giggles.  I suspect windows was doing its thing and doing a bunch of background shit since it hadn't been on in 4 years.
> 
> I am loading up nhos right now just to see if it works.


I use hiveos, never used nhos before.. hiveos has alot of setting I dont know if that is the same for nhos though. But I perfer mining directly rather then using nicehash.


----------



## moproblems99 (Apr 20, 2021)

deathlessdd said:


> I use hiveos, never used nhos before.. hiveos has alot of setting I dont know if that is the same for nhos though. But I perfer mining directly rather then using nicehash.


Absolutely.  I was going to sell it and buy doge with it.  But that ship has sailed.  Elon needs to get out there and tweet.


----------

